# October 2007 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## Old Sailor

WOOHOOO......If ya need my addy anyone, let me know:chk


----------



## Snakeyes

That's it, I'm moving back to Ontario! Congrats Dave :tu Will get it out to ya on Monday (this seems familiar somehow...)


----------



## shaggy

damn bastage......congrats davey-boy


----------



## RHNewfie

Bastage is right! Congrats Dave!!


----------



## hockeydad

Wow!
Congrats, Dave.


----------



## kurly

Nice win Dave!!!

Congrats


----------



## Bear

Congrats on the win Dave!


----------



## Zira

Congrats Dave ... again!! 

Will get your package out as soon as I hook up with shaggy this week


----------



## Headcrash

Congrats Dave! I will send mine by the end of the week


----------



## inept

Whiskey tango foxtrot! Someone's lucky as hell. Remind me what I sent you last month so that I don't send you the same thing! :r


----------



## Habsrule29

Congrats Dave! I still have your addy and I will get them out to you on Wednesday.


----------



## GWN

Congrats Dave.


----------



## DragonMan

Congratulations Dave, I'll ship your winnings by the end of the week!!! :tu :tu

Wait a minute....I feel like I've done this before!!!


----------



## winnie

DragonMan said:


> Congratulations Dave, I'll ship your winnings by the end of the week!!! :tu :tu
> 
> Wait a minute....I feel like I've done this before!!!


At least I don't need the address this time!


----------



## hockeydad

Sent mine out today, Dave.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## Snakeyes

Missile away...again


----------



## K Baz

Better send me the adress again.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........SENT
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie

Will send Monday Dave!


----------



## inept

Dave, your winnings are on the way. I'm cigar poor at the moment so I sent you some "lesser" winnings. Century Sam, Primetime, etc. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......SENDING
shaggy..........SENDING
Snakeyes........SENT
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............SENT
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........SENDING


----------



## K Baz

Mine will be out thrusday


----------



## DragonMan

I meant to send them last week but never had the chance. I'll send them before Friday. :tu


----------



## Headcrash

I am going to get them sent out this week.

Also I am going to withdraw from this for now. Work is really busy and I have a lot going on at home right now. No sickness or anything like that but some pretty major stuff with my 17 year old son.

I will keep track of the lottery though and in the future if you are in need of more players I will be more than happy to join up again

Thanks


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......SENDING
shaggy..........SENDING
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............SENT
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........SENDING

I'll post some pics when I get home next week:tu


----------



## pnoon

Headcrash said:


> I am going to get them sent out this week.
> 
> Also I am going to withdraw from this for now. Work is really busy and I have a lot going on at home right now. No sickness or anything like that but some pretty major stuff with my 17 year old son.
> 
> I will keep track of the lottery though and in the future if you are in need of more players I will be more than happy to join up again
> 
> Thanks


We do have one player on the waiting list. But unless "rick l" posts by Saturday, we'll be in need of two Canadian players.

Let's see if we can round up some more players.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........SENDING
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......SENDING
shaggy..........SENDING
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............SENT
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......SENDING
kurly...............SENDING
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......SENDING
rick l...............??????
winnie..............SENDING
RHNewfie.........SENDING

I'll post some pics when I get home next week:tu


----------



## kurly

Hey Dave,

I arrived at work today without the package. I'm thinking it's sitting on my shoe rack in the front hall. I'll try my best to get it out this week but my back is a little sore and the box is so heavy...


----------



## shaggy

send me ur addy dave....i gots a really big box for ya....

my palm crashed without a back up so i am at a loss for addys for the time being


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........SENDING
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......SENDING
shaggy..........SENDING
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVED
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......SENDING
kurly...............SENDING
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......SENDING
rick l...............??????
winnie..............SENDING
RHNewfie.........SENDING

I'll post some pics when I get home next week:tu


----------



## kurly

Hey Dave,

I managed to move the box from my front hall to my car, but forgot to bring your address with me to the post office. I may not be able to send until next Monday or Tuesday :hn

Sorry bud

ohh, and I was just looking around and found this post from rick l:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115625


----------



## pnoon

kurly said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I managed to move the box from my front hall to my car, but forgot to bring your address with me to the post office. I may not be able to send until next Monday or Tuesday :hn
> 
> Sorry bud
> 
> ohh, and I was just looking around and found this post from rick l:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115625


Thanks for the link. It would have been nice if he told me or the group about it. If the players have no objection, I will leave him in the game. We still have two players leaving and only one on the waiting list.

We have to start recruiting new players from Canada or revert back to a pool of 7.


----------



## Old Sailor

pnoon said:


> Thanks for the link. It would have been nice if he told me or the group about it. If the players have no objection, I will leave him in the game. We still have two players leaving and only one on the waiting list.
> 
> We have to start recruiting new players from Canada or revert back to a pool of 7.


And he didn't invite us:r:r no objections here....Peter, if ya have to, leave me in to continue with the group, not a problem here.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........SENDING
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......SENDING
shaggy..........SENDING
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVED
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......SENDING
kurly...............SENDING
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......SENDING
rick l...............will wait till hes home:tu
winnie..............SENDING
RHNewfie.........SENDING

I'll post some pics when I get home next week:tu


----------



## Headcrash

Sorry guys I still need to bow out. with everything going on at home my head is just not into all this.

Sorry to leave you hanging


----------



## pnoon

Old Sailor said:


> And he didn't invite us:r:r no objections here....Peter, if ya have to, leave me in to continue with the group, not a problem here.:tu





Headcrash said:


> Sorry guys I still need to bow out. with everything going on at home my head is just not into all this.
> 
> Sorry to leave you hanging


If we leave rick l in the game and Dave stays in then Bear can take Headcrash's place and we're all good.
If someone else from Canada steps up and wants to play, I will give them your spot, Dave.


----------



## Old Sailor

pnoon said:


> If we leave rick l in the game and Dave stays in then Bear can take Headcrash's place and we're all good.
> If someone else from Canada steps up and wants to play, I will give them your spot, Dave.


:tu:tu


----------



## shaggy

PM sent to dcyoung, thedirector, stevefrench, canadasmokes, and cadillac


----------



## kurly

Hey guys and girls, though I'm having lots of fun with this so far, and I know that the pots all mine next month, if you need anyone to back out I will definitely offer my spot as well... though my collection of 'smokes to try' is still going strong, my 'smokes for trades' are starting to dwindle 

I will definitely stay in for now if need be.


----------



## DragonMan

Package sent today, should be at your home by the time you are!! Tracking # 0100 3960 0030 6778 :tu :tu


----------



## RHNewfie

Hey Dave

This is in the air!

0102 2820 0004 3097


----------



## shaggy

mailed tonite dave.....left tracking in the car tho....enjoy


----------



## kurly

Hey Dave, mine finally made it out too.

It should be there by Friday.

0101191000138553


----------



## rick l

Sorry Dave, just got back from a Caribbean cruise. Your package was mailed today.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........SENDING
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......SENDING
shaggy..........SENDING
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVED
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......SENDING
kurly...............SENDING
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......RECEIVED
rick l.......SENT
winnie..............SENDING
RHNewfie.........SENDING

Ok, who's the monkey:ssgot a pkg with no name....
CUE STA-REY BAG
CAMACHO
JR LIMITADA
CAO AFRICA


----------



## RHNewfie

According to tracking it is waiting for pickup at the post.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........SENDING
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......SENDING
shaggy..........SENDING
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVED
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......SENDING
kurly...............SENDING
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......RECEIVED
rick l.......SENT
winnie..............SENDING
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED

Ok, who's the monkey:ssgot a pkg with no name....
CUE STA-REY BAG
CAMACHO
JR LIMITADA
CAO AFRICA


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........SENDING
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED
shaggy..........RECEIVED
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVED
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......SENDING
kurly...............SENDING
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......RECEIVED
rick l.......SENT
winnie..............RECEIVED
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED

Ok, who's the monkey:ssgot a pkg with no name....
CUE STA-REY BAG
CAMACHO
JR LIMITADA
CAO AFRICA


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........SENDING
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED
shaggy..........RECEIVED
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVED
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......SENDING
kurly...............RECEIVED:tu
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......RECEIVED
rick l.......SENT
winnie..............RECEIVED
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED

Ok, who's the monkey:ssgot a pkg with no name....
CUE STA-REY BAG
CAMACHO
JR LIMITADA
CAO AFRICA


----------



## Old Sailor

Ok, 3 left to come, but had to get these in the humis so here's what was sent so far....many Thanks everyone.:dr


----------



## shaggy

nice tablecloth there santa.....:r


enjoy bro and get a cooler


----------



## Bear

shaggy said:


> nice tablecloth there santa.....:r
> 
> enjoy bro and get a cooler


WHAT??? I had to read that twice... Mike, I thought you were dead set against coolers...? (or at least it seemed that way when we were at Nick's)


----------



## shaggy

Bear said:


> WHAT??? I had to read that twice... Mike, I thought you were dead set against coolers...? (or at least it seemed that way when we were at Nick's)


i am against coolers for myself........everyone else should have one


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> i am against coolers for myself........everyone else should have one


Really now......you have THAT much room in your humi do ya:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........RECEIVED
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED
shaggy..........RECEIVED
Snakeyes........RECEIVED
hockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVED
Habsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......RECEIVED:tu
kurly...............RECEIVED
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......RECEIVED
rick l.......RECEIVED
winnie..............RECEIVED
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED

Thanks everyone, :ss


----------

